# Maverick HPX-V 15, Anyone have experience?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We did a review on it last year.

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/15HPX-V.html

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I own one and coincidentally am trying to sell mine due to lack of a job. Send me a pm and I'll give you my ph#. I have had mine for 3 years and love it.
If you are up around Orlando I will be happy to take you fishing.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like you liked it Jan, Any other opinions? Main use would be Biscayne, a little PI sound and Mingo. Thanks for any input


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I forgot to answer your questions
It poles nice and straight and with very little effort. I pole it quite frequently by myself for 6 hours at a time. I usually fill a cooler with water and put it on the front of the bow to balance the boat when solo. That or start the day with a full gas tank. 
The ride is great, it handles a chop surprisingly well for a small boat. It has a good bit more v in the entry and deadrise than the micro. Just put the tabs down and let the entry v and spray rails do the work. The deadrise also helps soften up what the bow misses. With 12.5 gal tank and the 40 it has great range for a 15ft boat. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## bdolnik (Jan 7, 2011)

How much are you asking for yours? And it's a 2007 model? I'm over in Melbourne and would be interested in talking to you about it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Domino, check your PM


----------



## rtcrawl30 (Dec 7, 2010)

My buddie has one as a tender on a 65' hattie. That little boat is sick, rides so good for a 15. We fish it, dive off of it. Little slow with a 40 4 stroke. We just put a new 2010 70 2 stroke on her to speed it up. Great boat!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn with a 70 I bet the thing flies. What is top speed with the 70? my guess is 50mph.

With my 40 4stroke I top out at 31 maybe 32 with an empty boat and the wind at my back 

It's not a speed demon but the flip side of that is the 12 gal tank will last 3 months even if I fish both days every weekend/


----------



## rtcrawl30 (Dec 7, 2010)

52 in a slight chop


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I dunno about the fifteen but if its like the seventeen(im gonna catch so much static for this...) i would pick that skiff over any as far as rough water ride and poling goes. Spent many a day on one , and working at a maverick dealership.


----------

